Ask HN: Which open source Android OS do you use? - franca
======
laken
What exactly is your definition of open source? Technically, Android is open
source, but it's basically impossible to contribute upstream, and many of the
drivers are closed source.

If you were to use the definition of "Free Software" according to the Free
Software Foundation, the only 100% Free Android OS is Replicant. LineageOS is
partially free, but has many closed-source proprietary blobs and binaries.

